# Treating DP as a physical disease using brain imaging



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Cutting edge psychiatric diagnosis and treatment of difficult cases. Centers in California, Washington, and soon Virginia. Using research technology for the benefit of patients now.

http://www.amenclinic.com


----------

